# Bicentennial Varsities



## Tim s

I recently picked up these Bicentennial Schwinn Varsities and just finished detailing them. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## Kramai88

Just listed what do you think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unregistered

@Kramai88 I’d be all over that!


----------



## Tim s

It looks like it’s all there and would clean up nicely. The price isn’t bad either for a piece of bicycle history. Tim


----------



## GTs58

Exceptionally nice examples there.


----------



## Sven

Great find and score.!!!!! It doesnt look like they have ever been ridden. From what I can see the paint appears flawless


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Very nice!!   Schwinn white paint did not hold up that well.  Congrats on having awesome bikes!!


----------



## Matt B

A Jr. Varsity. Found this on the curb for garbage man a few years ago. Finally (retired now) got around fixing it all up. Totally overhauled, just needed 1 spoke new handlebar tape (found some NOS), tires (Kendra reproductions). Everything else is factory when new. I worked in a Schwinn shop while in jr high, high and part of college in the 70's. bought back fun memories and I still remembered every screw, washer, etc on it as I disassembled it. I do not remember ever putting a Bicentennial Jr. Varsity together (only adult ones). Are there many? What is the value? Probably going to give it to my daughter as a house decor item (an Iron man Tri Athlete on the side).


----------



## juvela

-----

Beautiful job Matt!  

Thanks so much for sharing this mount.

The Bicentennial themed bicycle reminded me that a good friend won one as first prize in a Frisbee contest about 1976-77.  IIRC it was an AMF product but me memory groweth faint after forty odd years.  

Livery exhibited was similar to the Schwinn examples: white with red and blue trim.

-----


----------



## Tim s

Matt,  The bike looks great! I have seen 2 of the Jr. Varsity Bicentennial bikes in the last month and both are in rough condition. I think finding 24 inch gum wall tires might be hard to find for these bikes. Tim


----------



## Matt B

Tim s said:


> Matt,  The bike looks great! I have seen 2 of the Jr. Varsity Bicentennial bikes in the last month and both are in rough condition. I think finding 24 inch gum wall tires might be hard to find for these bikes. Tim




That was my concern too. The bike had one original tire, but the gum wall dried up over the many years in the deflated position and when pumped up  delaminated in big chunks from the carcass and did not hold air. The other tire was not original and looked bad. When I dismounted the original tire the the sidewall became history for sure.  I was able to buy the correct size 24 X 1/1/4 gums walls, even has the correct 7 rib tread pattern, A very good repo. just does not have "Schwinn" ,etc on the sidewalls.  Made by Kenda, Marketed by Sunlite, on sale for $9.,00 each (Typically $15 range at most on-line). Very happy with them. Both tubes were original, one with a thorn hole, a good old fashion patch fixed that.  
Got the tires on line from *Brands Cycle* (got them pretty fast, no issues at all) if anyone is searching.


----------



## Tim s

Matt. Thanks for the info on the tires. It’s good to know they are available, Looks like I need a Jr one to go with the other two. Tim


----------



## Matt B

Tim
I have seen a few pictures of "his and hers", but none of the "family", that would be unique. If I find another one set out on the curb on trash day, it's yours.!!!


----------



## Tim s

Thanks Matt, Tim


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks so much for sharing your bikes Tim & Matt!  

Much appreciated here.

Question regarding pedals -

Noticed that the two adult examples wear what appears to be a Schwinn Approved version of the Cecor 300 RT RS or the Cecor 370 while the Jr. wears what looks to be the Schwinn Approved version of the UnionFrondenberg U40 (or similar).  Do you know if it the case that factory pedal specification was different for the adult snd Jr. versions?  Or perhaps more than one model was used during the production due to a shortage?







Thanks for any information.  

Thank you again for sharing your fine work.

Roger

-----


----------



## Matt B

Roger, 
My Jr. Varsity wears the UnionFrondenberg, as you mentioned. And I would be 99% sure that is how it came from the factory.
 I worked in 3 different Schwinn shops from 1971 -1977 (jr high-part of college), but can not answer your question (was a long time ago). However, I do remember on occasion bikes coming from the factory with parts not stamped "Schwinn Approved" (had the manufacturers name instead) cables that needed to be cut down (for another model) probably due to shortages or a supplier mistake and some slight differences of some products (i.e. handle bar tape that was a shade off, not as transparent, etc) probably a different supplier. But this was more common in the earlier 70's during the huge shortage years. I remember telling people we have no Varsities (as an example) for sell, this is a floor model, not for sale, only for people to see,  to place an order. You can get one in about 6-8 weeks (if you are lucky). Repair shop backed up, 6 weeks wait for a repair (unless it was a flat tire or a 30 day checkup). It was crazy!!. 
I bet we sold 50 adult Varsities to every Jr. Varsity.  So while I assembled/repaired a ton of Varsities, only a handful of Jr. Varsities and do not recall if the pedal were different, unfortunately. I do remember the Jr had narrower handlebars and I believe shorter crank arms and maybe a shorter kickstand. Otherwise, all the same parts as the adult.  
 From a manufacturing standpoint, if both frames are made at the same location (I am not sure) and boxed at the same location, why would you try to keep two interchangeable parts separate? Would just add more work and possible delays if a shortage of one of the manufacture's part. But who knows.
When trying to figure it out, make sure to compare same year (maybe even same month manufactured) adult Varsity to Jr Varsity. Both models may have changed, if Schwinn changed manufactures. 
Sorry I could have not been more help. Been a long time ago and we just looked at the other end of the pedal (for the "R" and "L") as a kid when working on them 
Post the answer if you find out!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Bridget

Would you like another one?   I have one that I got when I was 10 and it deserves someone who will bring it back to life.  You did an amazing job on those bikes!

I have it at the shop now, but am not sure it is worth it for me to pay them to tune it.  It needs paint, decals, new tires and tubes as well as the red tape on the handlebars


----------



## Tim s

Bridget said:


> Would you like another one?   I have one that I got when I was 10 and it deserves someone who will bring it back to life.  You did an amazing job on those bikes!
> 
> I have it at the shop now, but am not sure it is worth it for me to pay them to tune it.  It needs paint, decals, new tires and tubes as well as the red tape on the handlebars



I picked up a Bicentennial Jr. Varsity this weekend at the Copake bike auction. It needs some work to get it in line with his big brothers. Does anyone know if there are decals available?
Matt, I measured the width of the bars of the standard Bicentennial Varsity (17 inches) and the Jr. (16 inches). The crank arms were 7 inches and 6 inches and the kick stand lengths were 12 and 11 inches. I was measuring the 22 inch Bi Varsity against the 18 in Jr. V. Tim


----------



## Tim s

Tim s said:


> I picked up a Bicentennial Jr. Varsity this weekend at the Copake bike auction. It needs some work to get it in line with his big brothers. Does anyone know if there are decals available?
> Matt, I measured the width of the bars of the standard Bicentennial Varsity (17 inches) and the Jr. (16 inches). The crank arms were 7 inches and 6 inches and the kick stand lengths were 12 and 11 inches. I was measuring the 22 inch Bi Varsity against the 18 in Jr. V. Tim
> View attachment 980624



Here is another pic of the Bi Varsity Jr in the clean up process. Tim


----------



## Tim s

Tim s said:


> Here is another pic of the Bi Varsity Jr in the clean up process. Tim
> 
> View attachment 996589



Here is the Bicentennial Varsity Jr. after complete detailing and all three together. Tim


----------



## Tim s

I picked up another Bicentennial Varsity today from a fellow CABE member. It is a 24 inch frame that appears to have been used only lightly all these years. The seller did a great packing job and was great to work with. The decals and paint look really nice and it just needs a good detailing and some new tires and cables. Tim


----------



## PCHiggin

Thats a nice one


----------



## Tim s

The bicentennial varsity coming along nicely and should be done soon. Tim


----------



## GTs58

Holy moly that's nice. I sure would like to find a Corvette 5 speed in that condition.


----------



## Tim s

The 24 inch Bicentennial Varsity is finished. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## Tim s

The current one that I am working is a 26 inch frame out of California.


----------



## GTs58

That is a big frame! I bet the top bar would be just under my chin. :eek:  Another nice example Tim.


----------



## Tim s

Happy 4th of July everyone. Tim


----------



## rennfaron

I have seen a few of these online with blue tape. Were any of them released with blue or was this swapped out later?


----------



## Tim s

I have seen pics of the bikes with blue tape too but I honestly don’t know if they came that way or not from the factory. The bike in the picture has the clear wheel reflectors which indicates that it was not a early bike in the bicentennial run. Early run bikes had the Amber front and red rear wheel reflectors. That is a nice one is it yours? Tim


----------



## rennfaron

I was thinking if blue was from the factory it would be nice to see it in the mix of your bikes. You have all the variants there (different saddles, grip tape, frame sizes). No, it is just an image I found online, one of a few different ones with blue grip tape. I have one that I picked up for $20 that was in bad condition (chrome is all in good shape), but discovered that I needed the largest frame size, so just put it to the side and kind of lost interest in the pursuit of the bicentennial model for now. Was the tall frame you have (out of Cali) one of many large frame bikes a guy was selling but wanted pickup only? I saw that one sit there for a long while. I think he wanted $125 for it. Thought you'd get a kick out of the pricing on this one. - Chuck


----------



## Tim s

Mine was out of California and the owner was asking $175 if I remember correctly and also not the person who wanted local pickup. The seller was great to work with throughout the process. Tim


----------



## rennfaron

Glad that worked out. I don't have much luck when I contact someone out of state on CL. They assume I am trying to scam them or something. You want to ship the bike? This bike? This must be a scam...


----------



## Tim s

When I contact people on CL eventually it will come to talking to them or I will not do the deal. Email and texting have their advantages but I prefer talking to/with people especially when it is family, friends or a bicycle person. Tim


----------

